# Good camping with an RV



## msjjd (Aug 29, 2014)

I love camping with my family but I have to have a/c and TV, satellite or cable for the games and NASCAR need some good campground recommendations on those amenities other than that I'll go anywhere can I get some ideas? Thanks MD., No I'm not a doctor but I did stay in a fifth wheel last night.Seriously any campgrounds would be appreciated.


----------



## MOTS (Aug 30, 2014)

We prefer all the state parks and the ones we have stayed at had all the ammenities you stated and some have sewer put not all. Google georgia state parks.


----------



## rebel bruiser (Aug 30, 2014)

Jekyll Island Has It All !!!


----------



## msjjd (Aug 30, 2014)

Jekyll island is that a private campground ,what's the name of it


----------



## Geeman (Sep 3, 2014)

Bald mountain campground in Hiwassee has it all and is really nice place to stay!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 4, 2014)

As I've stated before, in other posts, I like the Corps of engineers parks, which are generally on a COE controlled lake. They are top-notch campgrounds with nice fairly level paved sites, paved roads, and 30/50 amp electric service, and since the sites are generally near the water, there is no sewer service but, usually a good dump station. I also like the state parks, but, since I now have a 40' 5th wheel, I am not longer able to navigate the roads in most of them, and some of the sites tend to be a little rougher than the COE parks, in my opinion. There are some nice private parks, and a friend of mine likes Turners up in the mountains. Personally, I prefer the COE parks and just returned from a long weekend at R  Shaefer Heard on Lake West Point. All the poarks down there, although, Holiday would not be one of my favorites, are real nice as are the ones I've camped in on Lake Allatoona, McKinney, and Payne, come to mind, although I stopped going to Payne when all the trees died.


----------



## msjjd (Oct 7, 2014)

Hoping to find a place to camp in the mtns. in a week or 2 anybody got a place they can recommend. We a 40 foot fifth wheel


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 7, 2014)

There is a county campground outside of Glenville NC on Kake Glenville that is a bargain.


----------



## adavis (Oct 7, 2014)

*Download a couple of apps....*

Download the Good Sam and the Woodall apps. They have all the info you are looking for on them. I used them extensively on our month long Florida trip. Very, very helpful. Have pics of most campgrounds and sites! Good luck and good camping to y'all!


----------



## msjjd (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Bob Shaw (Oct 7, 2014)

The site I usually use to get reviews on campgrounds is RVparkreviews.com. Although most of what I've found on it were private campgrounds. It will also tell you if the campground is big rig accessible. You're probably going to have a hard time finding a reservation in the mountains around now. If you're willing to go a little farther, you could try Winngray campground in Waynesville NC. It's just outside of Maggie Valley. It's real close to Cataloochie Valley in Great Smokey Mountain NP. From what I can tell, they usually don't fill-up. Some folks don't care too much for the owners, but, I've never had an issue.


----------



## Dustin6320 (Nov 23, 2014)

This may be changing the topic a little so i aologize in advance.  My wife and i want to take my daughter camping for her birthday in a couple weekends at cedar creek WMA. Does any one know if a 35' fifth wheel will make it down the roads (clearance) and into a camp site?  We have never been in cedar creek before and thought it would be nice to get away from savannah for a weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Bob Shaw (Nov 24, 2014)

What ever happened to the OP? MD what did you decide to do and where did you go? We'd (I'd) like a follow-up report.


----------

